# benzo withdrawal



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

SO i had been taking klonopin for 8 months. tapered down slowly over the past 2 months. It of course helped at first but after a while, like everyone else, I just felt it was habit instead of helping. I had been taking 1 mg per day for those 8 months. Not very much, i know. That is why I cant figure this out..........I havent taken any Klonopin for over 2 weeks now. The first week, I had the usual ringing of ears, body aches, and what not. the second week I felt REALLY good, even had almost 2 full days of clarity, but then DP/DR came back with a vengeance and it has been getting worse ever since. Does anyone think that the increased DP/DR could be from still withdrawing from the Klonopin even though it has been over 2 weeks. Surely it shouldnt take that long after only 8 months and that small of a dose right? wrong? THink I should take some to slow my panic down or just tough it out and make sure it's not from withdrawal? I would love to hear from anybody that has successfully came off of this shit. Thanks!


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

I withdrew from Klonopin with my last pregnancy. Yes you do feel fine for about a week, then it hits you. It was the worse thing, other than DR that I have ever been through. I had to get back on it because the withdrawal was so severe. Even over 2 months, you will still get withdrawals if you are sensitive like me. The second time I got off it, I tapered over 5 months and had no ill effects, thats how long it took and I was only on .5 mg.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

ihatethis said:


> I withdrew from Klonopin with my last pregnancy. Yes you do feel fine for about a week, then it hits you. It was the worse thing, other than DR that I have ever been through. I had to get back on it because the withdrawal was so severe. Even over 2 months, you will still get withdrawals if you are sensitive like me. The second time I got off it, I tapered over 5 months and had no ill effects, thats how long it took and I was only on .5 mg.


Thanks for your reply, Did your DR increase while you were withdrawing? I am definitly gonna try and work through it cuz this is terrible and I dont wanna think about having to go through it again if I started taking it again. The increased anxiety and DR is the worst part of it for me.


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

This was long before I had DR, but it was so bad that I called the paramedics a few times, so I'm sure it would make your DR worse.


----------



## Caddo (Apr 9, 2012)

I took 1 mg. of clonazopam for one and a half years. After that I cut it to .5 mg. About three months after doing that I started getting really sick. My anxiety went out of control. I was experiencing massive amounts of debilitating head pressure, severe brain fog, increased dp/dr, and many other symptoms. I didn't know what was happening to me, but I suspected it was the clonazopam doing it, so I quickly cut down to a quarter milligram, and then one eighth. After that I stopped taking it everyday, and only took rescue doses when I needed to leave the house, which was one to three times per week. This was more than three years ago, and I stayed sick with very gradual improvement. It wasn't until about a year ago that I discovered it was withdrawal that was causing all of this. Since then I have stopped taking taking rescue doses, and I still haven't recovered.

This is just my opinion, but since it has only been two weeks, I think you should reinstate back to your original dose, or at least close to it, and taper much more gradually. You can check out a benzo withdrawal forum I belong to called benzobuddies.org if you want to get some more opinions.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Other world, 
It is normal to have the withdrawal symptoms kick in after a couple weeks totally off. Many of the symtpoms start kicking in around the 3rd and 4th week off. It takes a lot of strength and a long time to get over it, but hang in there! It gets better over a period of time. I'm still not 100% better from my withdrawal and I've been off for over 1 year, but I was also on 1.5mg for 10 years. I am much much better than I was when I first started my withdrawal and better than I was on it. Whatever you do, don't reinstate. You'll be better in the long run for it. Its the benzos giving you the symptoms right now more than it is your own illness.


----------



## Caddo (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, I misread the part about you tapering for two months. Nevermind what I said about reinstating.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for your replys, after hearing some of this, I better just put my big boy pants on and tough it out, not worth taking anymore. Cant believe this shit can last that long


----------

